# RC Gone Wild



## SolaGratia (Aug 7, 2007)

Popish apologist GERRY MATATICS will be on Iron Sharpens Iron Radio show on Wed. (08/08/07) speaking on the topic of "SEDEVACANTISM" : the theology of a sector within "Traditional" Catholicism that claims THERE HAVE BEEN *NO* LEGITIMATE POPES FOR OVER 40 YEARS TO THE PRESENT (and that all those who have claimed to be within the Papal Succession subsequent to the death of Pope Pius XII to the present are not even to be considered genuine Roman Catholics). " 

Reformed Baptist Apologist JAMES WHITE will be on the day after (08/09/07) to have his saying over this topic. 


This Radio Show can be heard from 3pm-4pm Eastern in New York and Connecticut on WNYG 1440AM Christian Radio or (also heard worldwide via live-streaming on the Internet at www.wnygspiritofny. com

For those of you are who not familiar with Gerry Matatics, he is "the very first minister ordained in the Presbyterian Church in America (PCA) to convert to Roman Catholicism (see http://www.gerrymat atics.org/ aboutgerry. html), who at one time was one of the most highly sought after apologists, debaters and conference speakers within "mainstream" , conservative Roman Catholicism (having worked along side such renowned Catholic apologists as Scott Hahn, and other well known apologists affiliated with Catholic Answers."- Info. taken from Iron Sharpens Iron email


----------



## Mathetes (Aug 7, 2007)

I wonder what the difference is between a sedevacantist and an Old Catholic? I've looked around, but have never been able to find out.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 26, 2007)

Mathetes said:


> I wonder what the difference is between a sedevacantist and an Old Catholic? I've looked around, but have never been able to find out.



Old Catholic catholics are a splinter in aftermath of Vatican I in response to the council's affirmation of Papal Infallability. Many Old Catholics were/are sedevacantists but being a sedevacantist doesn't necessarily mean one is an "Old Catholic". Most contemporary "sedes", as they are often referred to, are responding to Vatican II instead of Vatican I.


----------



## Peter (Aug 26, 2007)

*"triden*

KS is right. Old Catholics are against Vatican I; "traditionalists", tridentinists, and sede vacantists are against VII. The Old Catholics are predominately in Germany and else where in Europe. Traditionalists seem to be all over esp in the US. OCs reject VI doctrines such as Papal infallibility, and the Marian Dogmas (immaculate conception and assumption of the Virgin Mary). They actually tend to be more liberal on other issues (many ordain women). Some have entered into communion with "high church" episcopal protestant churches (eg. Anglican Church). The Traditionalists are much more fundamentalist. Eg. they believe all protestants and non-Romanists are damned heretics. Some are geocentrists that believe Galileo was a damned heretic who deserved to be burned (Senguinis). There's probably a diversity of beliefs among the anti-VII crowd but it would seem they all would like to go back to the Tridentine Mass (ie, stand in silence while the priest babbles in Latin). Most probably recognize the 2nd Vatican as legit. while they still dislike it. The extreme one are the ones who believe either that the Petrine Seat is vacant or some other "Anti-Pope" holds it. Besides the Vacantists there are a number of rival Popes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Catholic


----------

